# Is this a good deal? wink wink



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

Couldn't believe this!

Ad from Grand Rapids Press Grand Rapids MI in it’s entirety 


Woodworkers Wood
Black Walnut, 149 BF, $1341
PA White Ash, 27 BF, $121
Oak, 23 BF, $75
White Ash, 33 BF, $148
Cedar, 55 BF, $110
Hickory, 14 BF, $75
Cherry, 2 BF, $11
16 years Air Dried. 
Sandy (616)644-***x (Nunica)


Who is he kidding?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

find u some unwanted logs of this type or w/e ur looking for and hit up a local sawyer. much cheaper that way. i wouldnt buy it,,,just me


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The dude is a little proud of his air dried lumber isn't he, that is way too high even for kiln dried FAS lumber at least around here it is.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I think that line "16 years air dried" is the key to the seller's delusion. Some folks (even some woodworkers) really do think that "seasoning" the wood for a long time makes it worth more. They just don't realize that it's as dry after a year as it will be in sixteen years, unless it's environment is drastically changed.

Sixteen years of air drying just means that it's had a long time to degrade or become bug infested.

Some of the guys down at the coffee shop must have told him how much the Walnut was worth.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

highly valuable walnut 2 trees were offered me for free tonight if I would cut the trees He paid a man to cut them and he topped one out and never returned Iwill look at them and see if they are even worth free


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I value free Walnut very highly. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That two board feet of cherry is interesting.......












WTF? REALLY!?!?!? TWO BFT? Why even waste the time to post something like that? Lol, people kill me. That walnut must have gold imbedded in it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i value free wood period. id be getting them if it was me


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

The price on the walnut is outrageous however what kills me is what he is askin on the ash. MI is the biggest hotbed for EAB infestations! I would suspect you couldn't give away ash in those parts of the country... well maybe that is stretching it a bit lol


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I plan to go look at the two walnut trees tomorrow. The reason I said I needed to see if they were worth getting even for free is that if they will knock down a garage or power lines then I don't need walnut that bad. I'm too old to be climbing around in trees. Also if i have to dispose of the brush and limbs and make too many 60 mile round trips with 3.90 a gal gas no thanks.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

looked at the two walnut trees no quality and wires and fences would be damaged I'm too lazy to fight for the lumber


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

wood player said:


> looked at the two walnut trees no quality and wires and fences would be damaged I'm too lazy to fight for the lumber


I agree wood player. It's not worth getting hurt either. 
My favorite is on craiglist when someones ad says free wood, then you look at pic if they have one, and it's nothing but scrap wood or twigs. 
I think they just want someone to come clean up their yards. Sorry Charlie. 

I saw this listing on CL about free firewood there were no pics but there was a number. 
I called the guy and he said he had fireplace size logs. Ok when I got there there's nothing but rotting water logged logs and kindling. I was pissed.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like he's tacked on 16 years rent for storing that walnut.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

greg4269ub said:


> The price on the walnut is outrageous however what kills me is what he is askin on the ash. MI is the biggest hotbed for EAB infestations! I would suspect you couldn't give away ash in those parts of the country... well maybe that is stretching it a bit lol


No one is cutting ash here because of the eab. No one will cut dead standing timber, and it has been a tough winter to log. At least this is what my lumber dealer was telling me when I was pricing wood floors out earlier this year.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

It was tough to do anything out doors this winter here in wi also. It never really froze. There is still guys cutting ash here. I would suspect that in the up coming years conditions will likely change.


----------

